

Is Google A/B testing with Gmail ads? - l0nwlf
http://twitpic.com/419o3w/full

======
l0nwlf
The odd thing is I haven't seen this "irritating pink ad" in any of my
colleague/friends Gmail's inbox. Wonder what may be the reason ?

